# Computer Controlled Layout?



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

I'm interesting in building a layout and having it computer controlled. I'll be working in HO scale. 

My main question is what kind of interface equipment will I require? 

Has anyone on here computerized a layout?

~~~

Also as a totally unrelated second question:Are there any computer simulation programs available to simply simulate a railroad just on the computer screen? No actual layout involved.

Thanks.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

well i have done a lot of research on this one over last 6 months and just finished setting it all up 

JMRI software your looking for its free http://jmri.sourceforge.net/

what size layout ?
if your only going to run hand full of loco have read of Digitrax SEBX Super Empire Builder Xtra
he is a link for that http://www.digitrax.com/products/starter-sets/sebx/
and the interface to the pc you need Digitrax PR3 http://www.digitrax.com/products/computer-control/pr3/
with JMRI you can set it up so you can use your ipod or iphone or ipad or a Android


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweet Dreamer said:


> I'm interesting in building a layout and having it computer controlled. I'll be working in HO scale. My main question is what kind of interface equipment will I require?


http://www.digitrax.com/products/computer-control/ or http://www.rr-cirkits.com/locobuffer-usb/LB-usb-flyer.pdf

There are others but thise are to of the best




Sweet Dreamer said:


> Has anyone on here computerized a layout?


There are diferant leavels of computer control. Very few people have full computer control. I can drive mytrans with my JMRI program on the computer. The newest verion of JMRI will almost do everything if you have all of the wiring on the lay out.

~~~



Sweet Dreamer said:


> Also as a totally unrelated second question:Are there any computer simulation programs available to simply simulate a railroad just on the computer screen? No actual layout involved.
> 
> Thanks.


yes train player is one.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been working on my CTC system for about a year now its a bit spendy depending on what you want if you just want to control your locos from the computer then all you need is an interface like stated above if you want to run signals then you need a controller for that and probably some sort of block detection for the signal logic.

My Advice is start with a program like JMRI and get the locobuffer or whatever usb interface your system needs and hook it up and start playing!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*computer control*

yes i do beleive Ican steer you in the wright direction, the computer software is called "JMRI "
its free software retreaved from the web. Java script interface for model railroads try google
for more information. I'm currently working on this problem I think Atlas m.r. r co. is also involved wih this type of automation. Please keep me informed. tr1


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

*Nce USB, powercab and laptop*

I am a newbie, I have a nce powercab and nce USB interface. I programme my steam locos using jmri and an old laptop. I also run the locos using the jmri throttles and WiThrottle on my iPhone via wireless from my laptop. 

I am not sure if you consider that computerized layout.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I found that cheapest way to get into it is by joining Model Electronic Railway Group MERG. They offer everything you need to make it happen using their kit circuit boards and components. I built my command, booster, usb and CBUS tortoise control modules using their easy to build kits. I can control all my locos and my turnouts from a display on my pc or from my android phone. It's pretty awesome. I plan on adding more boards in the future.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

yep been there done that all good advice 
here is my layout running by computer and ipad and Digitrax dcc system 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=219705&postcount=228








Hutch said:


> I found that cheapest way to get into it is by joining Model Electronic Railway Group MERG. They offer everything you need to make it happen using their kit circuit boards and components. I built my command, booster, usb and CBUS tortoise control modules using their easy to build kits. I can control all my locos and my turnouts from a display on my pc or from my android phone. It's pretty awesome. I plan on adding more boards in the future.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*correct wire Guages/DCC?*

could someone please direct/link me to a dcc site where the focus is on the correct buss
power wire(AWG.) gauge and feeder wire/drop wire (AWG)gauge and length?
I had one earlier and misplaced it. It is a very confusing. The lengths and gauges for
the wires are all over the place. Thank you in advance.
regards,
tr1


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

tr1 said:


> could someone please direct/link me to a dcc site where the focus is on the correct buss power wire(AWG.) gauge and feeder wire/drop wire (AWG)gauge and length?
> I had one earlier and misplaced it. It is a very confusing. The lengths and gauges for
> the wires are all over the place. Thank you in advance.
> regards, tr1


Unless you're building another San Diego Model Railroad club layout, the largest wire you would need is probably 14 - 16 gauge for the buss and 20 -22 gauge for the drops from the track to the buss. It's really not rocket science. If your wire runs aren't much more than maybe 10 -12 feet, you can do 16 gauge.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

I use a raspberry Pi with a sprog and JMRI. Less than 150.00 in my setup up and running. Not full automated yet. Old iPhone works great for a handheld throttle. 

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

TR1,

16 to 14 gauge bus wires
20-24 gauge drop wires
Drops 3 feet or less.

You can also read more here: http://www.dccwiki.com


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*dcc wire guage*

NIMT, 
thank you for your reply, duly noted,
Regards,
tr1


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

*Complete computer control*

For those of you who have not seen my GG&N thread, here is a layout actually under complete computer control. It has taken me about 16 months from idea to this operational point. If you have an interest in computer control, the link will take you to all the gory details. This is not for the faint of heart.:smokin:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852






http://youtu.be/Jy_X86HMFB4


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*P/C reliable control*

Hi there, I'm having difficulty rapping my head around this automation type of operation.
Specifically, Input and output of turnout routes needed for automation. I do not think it's
possible to do it reliably with Atlas twin coil. At least not consistently. Does anyone have a product That has these type of configurations I'm looking for?I think it's called transponding. Thank you in advance. Regard's,tr1


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The routing is done via TrainController software through the "schedules". The software with change the turnouts as needed as the train runs on it's schedule. The software will send a command to a stationary decoder to change the turnout. A twin coil machine receives the voltage to actuate by the stationary decoder. The turnouts must operate reliably.

Transponding is a method used to identify which block a particular mobile decoder (loco) is on the layout.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Reliable turn out recommendations*

Thanks for the reply above jerry. I was wondering if you can recommend a reliable turn out for use in automation. Sir, thank you in advance.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I am using Atlas turnouts driven by Tortoise slow motion machines which are run by Digitrax SE8c controller cards which are told what to do by RR&CO software. My next layout will be using Peco turnouts. All the rest will be the same.


----------

